# mantis id



## nebmanditdae (Sep 20, 2010)

i was wondering if you ladies and gentlemen could help me a few weeks back i caught a small mantid at first is thought it was a carolina mantis but this mantit is very small all brown stalks and lunges on its prey very fast on its feet does anyone have any ider what species thismay be its very entertaining thanks ny the way i live in eastern nebraka thanks


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 20, 2010)

do you have any pics?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 20, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> do you have any pics?


+1! Plus, where so you live? That will help too


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 23, 2010)

> do you have any pics?


+2

Also, could you please slow down and use the occasional punctuation? It's tough to read a stream-of-consciousness like that.

Cheers!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> +2
> 
> Also, could you please slow down and use the occasional punctuation? It's tough to read a stream-of-consciousness like that.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh! I agree, I just thought my eyes were failing :tt2: yes a picture would be excellant


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 23, 2010)

yea i can use the occasional punctuation,i dont want know one eyes to fall out.as i stated im from Et. NE as for the pic,he's a small mantas there was that up to everyone'standard?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

nebmanditdae said:


> yea i can use the occasional punctuation,i dont want know one eyes to fall out.as i stated im from Et. NE as for the pic,he's a small mantas there was that up to everyone'standard?


Oh, you did say Nebraska. Sorry! I didn't see that...






The most common one here in the midwest is the Carolina mantis. My experience with them is they usually are bright green when they're little, but they can be a more brown shade. If the markings don't look right to you like the spots on the claws and maybe some stripes on the legs, then it may be a Chinese. Without seeing a picture I can't say with any certainty though


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 23, 2010)

i hava a pic downloaded , in my computer this mantid stands less than a 1/2"tall all brown,stalks its prey,its like the size of a carolina in the springtime being to this forum i just havnt figured out how to download the pic too this site if its a carolina male than its the first male iv'e ever seen


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

If you click the little white button at the bottom that says "Use Full Editor" the full editor has an "upload attachment" button. That's the easiest way to upload pics


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Never tried to upload that way, do I still have to use photobucket, or right off my pc? :blink: haha, that was funny, no ones eyes to fall out! You kill me :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Never tried to upload that way, do I still have to use photobucket, or right off my pc? :blink:


No, you don't have to use photobucket when you do it that way. When you seen the thumbnails you click to enlarge, that's when they've been uploaded that way straight off your PC. When they just appear in the thread the way you and I do it is using the photobucket method, which I prefer but it's more difficult, both in explanation and application! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2010)

Isn't the amount of space available limited if you use that method, though? I know that it used to be on the old setup.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Isn't the amount of space available limited if you use that method, though? I know that it used to be on the old setup.


Yup. Each person is only allowed so much to upload. It shows next to the button how much of your 1000K you've used.


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 24, 2010)

i'll figure out this when i get home from work today.but for what it's worth the mantis in question did molt last week.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Laura, I uploaded the idol photos last night using it.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 24, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks Laura, I uploaded the idol photos last night using it.


I noticed that! Glad to be of help and service!


----------



## PeterF (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm going to bet on some kind of ground mantid. Given the size and coloring reported.

Also, the late season molt, as some ground mantids can have 2 gens per year.

But we'll have to wait for the pics.


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 27, 2010)

hi guys and gals'spent a good share of the evening trying to upload this pic.feel kind of stupid about it.i can get the file name to come up but thats it.once good source of news though ordering a new mantis because i know my chinese ;wont last a whole tims.everyone have a nice night


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm...

Do you have a membership to a photo-sharing site like photobucket? If the forum upload facility isn't working for you (I've never used it - didn't even know you could DO that directly. So I'm no help), then perhaps uploading via a third party is the way to go. Then you just have to link the pic once it's uploaded.



> yea i can use the occasional punctuation,i dont want know one eyes to fall out.as i stated im from Et. NE as for the pic,he's a small mantas there was that up to everyone'standard?


Better - easier to read when the thoughts are separated. I can't speak for everyone's standards (and I know it's now ABOVE certain members' standards - those who STILL don't use punctuation. I simply don't read those posts. It hurts too much), but since you're actually trying to improve your posting style, I will offer a few more notes:

You still missed a few opportunites for a "." or a "," - for example "He's a small mantis" should have been followe with a "." That next part was a new thought.

First letter in any sentence should be a capital.

Reference to yourself ("I") should be capital.

After a comma there should be one space, after a period, two.

Choose the correct spelling of the word you want to use when more than one choice is available, and the spelling changes the meaning. In this example, "know" = information in your head. You meant "no," as in the opposite of "yes."

Also, the structure of that statement was a double negative - you don't want no one's eyes....The affect is that you really just said you DO want SOMEONE's eyes to fall out (which yoy may have accomplished  ). What you should write is "I don't want ANYone's eyes..."

Thanks for putting in the effort to make your posts better. I can't tell you how many people (both that I've seen corrected by others, and that I've corrected myself) just have a tantrum and get defensive. You didn't do that, and I appreciate it.

I'm certainly not pulitzer prize winner writer - not even close. However I do endevour to convey my idea correctly. It makes a big difference with how people perceive you online, where the only information they have on you is in your profice, and in your presentation.

I've been on this forum long enough that most of these people already know I'm a pretentious jerk  , but I think I at least had them fooled for a while.

Oh, one other thing (and this goes for everybody) - NEVER use the expression "very unique." I will release the ninjas.


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry every one'this is the best i could do with a web cam.i'm still not sure if i got it right with the page setup. feel like my eyes are gonna fall out ha ha


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi'just me again inserted a pic showing ,the mantis size.Thats my finger he's setting on.Thanks for the tolerance.I do know how to prounciate so if i'd offended anyone i'm sorry


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 28, 2010)

That could be a nymph of a Stagmomantis species.


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 28, 2010)

Man, I REALLY like that first pic - the one with the mantid crawling up the bush (or tree or whatever). The lighting in that photo just looks cool to me. It's almost like a mantis silhouette!


----------



## nebmanditdae (Sep 28, 2010)

The first pic he/she was crawling on my Douglas Pine the window faced the East,and it was evenig. I'll google that species later thank.By the way i had a check mark ,next to dont upload to Mantidforum, after that is was easy.Does my puncuation really have to be perfect to enjoy this forum?


----------

